# whats in your pouch?



## VitoFromNJ (Jun 25, 2006)

I have a 30' tape and utility knife, two, no three pencils, and a nail punch. A torpedo level. Side cutters(dikes) a four way screwdriver, a beat er chisel, a quick square and a chauk line. Besides my hammer


----------



## thom (Nov 3, 2006)

Vito, I'd think a carpenter might have a nail or two in that pouch.


----------



## Gordo (Feb 21, 2006)

Add snips (red side cutters) and cats claw.


----------



## King of Crown (Oct 12, 2005)

I got the snips too, and a mallet, but everything else is the same.


----------



## steves (Feb 8, 2007)

right side
hammer
knife
pencils/crayon/sharpie
30 footer
speed square

left
red + blue chalk line
caculator
8s /16s + gun spikes
small cats paw
pliers
combo screwdriver
6" adjustable

NO YOU CAN"T BORROW MINE!!!


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

I had a funny but Nat would crucify me again. Sometimes being a mod bites.


----------



## TempestV (Feb 3, 2007)

Right- speed square, tape, chalk box, torpedo level, cat's claw, Japanese nail punch, 16p, 8p nails
Left- Pencil, side cutters, channellock pliers, chisel, utilty knife, crayon, hook for hanging a nailgun off my bags, hammer, nailgun nails
Pocket- Leatherman


----------



## obxdeck (Feb 17, 2007)

Right side: 24 oz estwing
Left side: 25 ft speed lock tape
Pencil
nail punch
calculator
speed square
chalk box with white chalk
multi screwdriver
1" chisel
cats claw
misc nails/screws
sawdust and sand


----------



## woodmagman (Feb 17, 2007)

*My Pouch is heavy*

I took my pouch off, just reading this my back hurts.:laughing:


----------



## Mrmac204 (Dec 27, 2006)

oh boy, well here goes

right side- small pry bar, tape measure, small crescent wrench, 2" screws, 3" screws, adjustable square, glazing bar....
left side- screwdriver, *****, 1 1/2" screws, nail punch, pencils, 1/4" drill bit, countersink, driver bits....
behind that - tool hook with 18v bosch drill
around the back, loop with 20 oz estwing hammer..

this last year it was getting too much, so I got suspenders.


----------



## ACTRenovator (Jan 1, 2007)

Amongst everything, a fair bit of dust, dirt and timber shavings. Needs cleaning out every fortnight.


----------



## LNG24 (Oct 30, 2005)

Mrmac204 said:


> oh boy, well here goes
> 
> right side- small pry bar, tape measure, small crescent wrench, 2" screws, 3" screws, adjustable square, glazing bar....
> left side- screwdriver, *****, 1 1/2" screws, nail punch, pencils, 1/4" drill bit, countersink, driver bits....
> ...


Pouch?

I remember the first day I showed up working for a finish carpenter/cabinet maker. I had my pouch and tool box. :thumbsup: He laughed at me:laughing: and said "take that skirt off Get yourself a bucket and No Tools in the outside pockets.:blink: 

Turns out that he didn't want any of his men accidently scratching a cabinet we just buit:sad: 

Unless I am framing, I just can't get use to a pouch now

Now I have a Bucket for Electrical, a bucket for finish work, a bucket for plumbing and a bucket & pouch for framing.


----------



## Forry (Feb 12, 2007)

Ditto.. Bucket near by, and always carhardts with 30' tape, ***** and knife and pencil. 24oz estwing, and cats paw. sometimes a flat bar or chissel or various others depending on the task. Back pockets have speed square and chalk box and strip nails.:notworthy


----------



## TempestV (Feb 3, 2007)

Forry said:


> Ditto.. Bucket near by, and always carhardts with 30' tape, ***** and knife and pencil. 24oz estwing, and cats paw. sometimes a flat bar or chissel or various others depending on the task. Back pockets have speed square and chalk box and strip nails.:notworthy


I used to do that frequently, mainly when I was doing remodels and having to crawl into lots of small spaces and my bags were getting in the way


----------



## needthingsdone? (Sep 16, 2006)

Right side
small flat pry bar/nail puller
larger exhumer
rasp/file
compound action side cutters(these rock for cutting nails and screws)
2 nail sets 
sharpies
center punch
chisel
2 utility knives (1 for cutting hardi board - 1 for everything else)
gerber tool
walkie talkie
cell phone
one of those plastic things that holds the little ball things I have on all my drills

Left Side
25' tape
speed square
torpedo level
siding gauge for hardi
assortment of nails
extra pencils

Back
Douglas 18oz smooth face hammer
Tajima Chalk Box

I think Thats it!


----------



## seekingadvice (Feb 23, 2007)

I'm suprised no one mentioned end cutters...we call them nail pullers. You don't need cut finish nails then set them, pull 'em through with a shim under the tool so you don't dent DW or soft woods. I carry a pair of ***** as well, but I use the "nail pullers" more often.

I carry an electricians pouch full my most used hand tools along with my tool belt. I load my belt with what I need for the given task. I try to keep my belt as empty as possible but you always need a few 16's...I only load it full when I know I'll be climbing around a roof system.


----------



## skylands (Dec 10, 2005)

This seemed like such a good idea that I did inventory.

Pretty much everything mentioned above plus;
1 check dated 1976
A business card from that roofer who gave me the best price ever. 
cigarette butts. (quite smoking in 1987)
A piece of vinyl siding with a phone number but no name.
and my favorite pair of scribes that I thought I lost.


----------



## Forry (Feb 12, 2007)

:laughing::laughing::laughing:

Cash the check!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2007)

16d nails 8d nails 3" stick nails 1" craftsman chisel speed square pencils black sharpie 35 ft. fat max 1oo ft. tape titanium stileto hammer also some BFN's..


----------



## Blackbird (Feb 6, 2007)

left: speed square, screw tip holder, 1/8 drill bit, nail puller (cats paw), deck screws, gun nails, hand drives. 
right: chalk line, calculator, chisel, utility knife, 25' fat max, gutter spike, pencil, hammer in the back.


----------



## ozmy6 (Feb 18, 2007)

Forry said:


> :laughing::laughing::laughing:
> 
> Cash the check!!


He's been trying that fortnightly since 1976


----------



## TempestV (Feb 3, 2007)

seekingadvice said:


> I'm suprised no one mentioned end cutters...we call them nail pullers. You don't need cut finish nails then set them, pull 'em through with a shim under the tool so you don't dent DW or soft woods. I carry a pair of ***** as well, but I use the "nail pullers" more often.


That is the main reason I carry channel locks- they basicly do the same thing as the end cutters, with the added avantage that I have one tool mainly ment for cutting and one tool mainly ment for gripping, rather than two tools mainly ment for cutting


----------



## TempestV (Feb 3, 2007)

skylands said:


> cigarette butts. (quite smoking in 1987)


My dad had to clean out his belt when he quite smoking or the old butts would remind him that he wanted to smoke again


----------



## dantheman (May 31, 2006)

I work for a remodeling company, so we bounce from job to job, and stuff accumulates. As far as I know, what I'm carrying now:

LEFT:
Flat bar
Beat-up chisel
3 Punches, different sizes
Saw-blade wrench
Channelocks
Trim cat-paw
Regular cat-paw
Blow gun (comes in handy more often than you'd think)
Screws
Gun nails

RIGHT:
28 oz Estwing
Square
Needlenose pliers
Pencils my coworkers haven't stolen yet
Chalkline
25' Fatmax Extreme (not worth the extra cash; I miss my 35' Fatmax)

BOTH:
Insulation
Drywall crumbs
Sawdust
Cigarette Butts

They tend to be a bit heavier on the left (wonder why), but I've gotten so used to everything being where it is. I used to carry my square on the left, but the pocket tore through and now it fits my big channelocks and trim bar perfectly, but the square falls through. Funny story; a HO (tenant, actually, but in a much more upscale home than you generally see rented out around here) asked me to move my truck so she could get out, and I said "alright, but I have to move my tools, too." Shouldn't have moved the truck first; sure enough, she drove right over my bags. Destroyed my rear-mounted hammer loop and put the square through the pouch. Kind of a miracle for her that she still has tires, what with all the nails, cat paws, chisels, etc. 

Privately (at least if she's listening), I'd just as soon she'd learned the lesson the hard way - I guess I did TELL her, but by moving the truck, I SHOWED her the opposite. I told my boss, and he asked about my tools before her car .


----------



## Forry (Feb 12, 2007)

28oz estwing? you BIG hombre!

I carry a 24 and it's plenty...


----------



## TempestV (Feb 3, 2007)

dantheman said:


> Blow gun (comes in handy more often than you'd think)


I usually use a nail to push in the valve in the end of the air hose- works great and I don't need anything extra in my belt


----------



## dantheman (May 31, 2006)

Forry said:


> 28oz estwing? you BIG hombre!
> 
> I carry a 24 and it's plenty...


Actually, I'm a little guy - 5'9", 150 lbs (the joke around the office is that the 150 is soaking wet, with my bags on). I'm small, so I have to make every swing count. For the rare times when I'm actually driving a lot of nails by hand, instead of with a gun, I use a 22 oz hammer.


----------



## Forry (Feb 12, 2007)

Ah... little guy syndrome eh... of course you gotta pack big heat!

Nah, just kiddin'. I've got a 28 somewhere, but it hurt me to use it all day. I get laughed at for using a steel hammer anyways, and everyone says it's hard on the elbow. I use a cleated one for framing/demo (gotta love Estwing for demo-ya can't hurt it), and one with the cleats filed off for ext. finish work, etc. Hits hard, and ok for more delicate work of you choke up on it a little.


----------



## TonK (Mar 14, 2007)

LEFT:

Chalk Line
Leatherman
3in Paslode Racks
3 Pencils
Nail Set

RIGHT:

Utility
FatMax 30
Speed Sq.
16's
8's

Eswing in the rear 

I'm a lightweight...


----------



## Robert S (Feb 19, 2007)

:laughing: cob webs and dust.


----------



## Drizit (Mar 21, 2007)

*Wow*

Left pouch 
saw wrench, nail punch, square, multi driver, 6 inche adjustable, large cats claw, 3-4 pencils, power tester, elec tape, lines mans pliers, plumb and string line, some times extra hammer 23 oz fiberglass estwing, Plus what ever stick nails i need at the time... 
Hammer hangs on the back, 22 oz Douglas
Knife in its own pocket
Right pouch,
30 ft tape, 1 1/2 nails , 3 inchers, chaulk line and usually duplex... 

Mind you i wear suspenders always....


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

Left

35' FatMax
Carpenter pencil
Nail Punch
Cats Paw
Speed Square
Chalk Line

Right

Spare Carpenter Pencil
5 in 1 screwdriver
1" chisel
construction master
blow gun (very useful on hot sunny days to cool off)
8 lbs of sawdust

In the back, my baby the Vaughan framing hatchet. 28 or 29 oz's and no one confronts me LOL.


----------



## Bradracer18 (Dec 14, 2005)

Left:
speed square
spikes
Lots and Lots of nails
Gun nails too
cell phone
chalk line
torpedo level

Right:
35' fat max(tape)
Chisel
pliers
vice grips
4 way screwdriver
alan wrench set
pencils(2)
more nails
cats paw
Knife

Back:
24 oz Estwing or 24oz Stanley wooden handle hammer


----------



## doubleaction (Oct 22, 2005)

I dont like typing so ill just post pics. Right now they are set up to do trim.


----------



## karma_carpentry (Aug 7, 2005)

Aside from the usual, I keep:


for finish work:
* a scribing mouse ( a little pointed stick with pencil holes along it )
* a scratch awl
* a flat cabinet scraper
* a 6" combo square

for framing:
* a chalk line
* a speed square


I generally keep end-nips, small channel-locks, a sharp chisel around 3/8" or 1/2", 1-1/2" flex putty knife, some sandpaper, lube wax (for screws), a tiny magnetic stud finder.

I also keep a bit extension and a few bits like #2 square. Also, a "joist finder" which is like a screw tip mounted on a quick-change shank. You can get them from McFeely's with the "Squeek No More" screws... even if you never use those screws, which I like, you can order those joist finder for 1.50 each and I think they're a lot better than drilling or other methods of locating framing behind a surface.


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

Those bags are way, way, way too new. Go throw them out in the mud, NOW! LOL. JK nice bags.


----------



## doubleaction (Oct 22, 2005)

I know I know, I just bought them 2 weeks ago. They where a birthday present to myself. They are nice though. Fit perfect and comfortable.


----------



## IBUILD (Mar 25, 2007)

I say keep it light and let the helper carry the weight, makes him earn his pay lol!!! I carry 35' fat max, 2 pencils, little wonder bar, EW 22oz framer, calculator, speed square, nail punch, handfull of spikes and I clean out the sawdust every other day!!


----------



## hrscammisa (Mar 9, 2007)

My brother had a blue belly lizard in his he found the hard way lol:whistling


----------



## IBUILD (Mar 25, 2007)

Now thats funny right there, dont care who you are!!:lol::thumbup:


----------



## Mr. D (Jun 7, 2006)

i call that beat up chisel a chisall


----------



## IBUILD (Mar 25, 2007)

dantheman, how's your back? If I lugged around that much iron I would be dead at the end of the day. You probably have one of those Dewalt mega belts too?


----------

